# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  SE BUSCA PRODUCTORES PARA CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS " PLAZA VEA " y PALTA HASS ( CONVENCIONAL Y ORGANICA ) PARA EXPORTACION

## jjporta

Estimados Sres: 
Estamos en la busqueda de productores nuevos de varios productos frescos para comercializar a PLAZA VEA,  La forma de comercializar es la siguiente: 
1) Se Coteja con el productor las especificaciones tecnicas del producto
2) Se envia una muestra del producto a PLAZA VEA ( Trujilllo ) para analisis y visto bueno.
3) Una vez aprobada la muestra, se hace el pedido oficial al productor que constara de dos envios a la semana a PLAZA VEA ( Trujillo )
4) Los envios regulares son los jueves y sabados por semana (sujeto a variacion de dia segun ordene Plaza Vea )
5) La compra del producto es puesto en PLAZA VEA ( Trujillo ), salvo haya produccion cerca a Lima y se le da la ruta para que se envie a un PLAZA VEA en Lima.
6) El precio pactado sera precio de mercado del dia que se ajuste y sea competitivo con los precios que pague Plaza Vea.
7) El productor debe saber que Plaza Vea suma toda la produccion recibida de una semana , es decir : de Lunes a Sabado , la contabiliza y esta cancelando los miercoles y jueves de la siguiente semana.
8) JJ PORTA es proveedor oficial con un codigo asignado por PLAZA VEA , por lo cual nuestra tarea es conseguir productores serios, que se ajusten a la    
     politica y especificaciones tecnicas de lo que requiere PLAZA VEA para que ellos puedan comprar la produccion.
9) Si el productor es serio, responsable y constante con su produccion, puede tener no solo la compra de sus produccion asegurada por todo el año, si no tambien otros beneficios que nosotros como empresa brindamos. 
A continuacion la lista de productos requeridos por PLAZA VEA: 
 PRODUCTO                                    124903   PAPA BLANCA YUNGAY KG1000G      62718   MARACUYA KG1000G      365826   PAPA AMARILLA PERUANITA KG1000G      60288   LIMON ACIDO KG1000G      64576   PALTA FUERTE KG1000G      218306   MANGO EDWARD KG1000G          63173   MANGO HADEN KG1000G      63180   MANGO KENT KG1000G    ADEMAS, TAMBIEN ESTAMOS SOLICITANDO PRODUCTORES DE PALTA HASS Y FUERTE PARA EXPORTACION, TANTO CONVENCIONALES COMO ORGANICOS. LOS INTERESADOS CONTACTAR CON LA EMPRESA PARA BRINDARLES LAS ESPECIFICACIONES TECNICAS Y MAYORES DETALLES.  Agradecemos la atencion prestada y esperamos vuestras consultas. 
Saludos. 
Atte. Temas similares: Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" HUANCAYO: "Conferencia Magistral de Envases, Empaques y Embalajes de Productos para la Exportación" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------


## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

Hola , mi nombre es Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas . Le escribo para que me brinde mas información de los requisitos que necesito para poder enviarles mi producto (palta hass para exportación , 20 000 kilos ) . Espero su pronto repuesta y me digan con quien me puedo comunicar para llegar a un acuerdo . 
Mi número es 980422528 claro .  
Gracias por su atención .

----------


## jjporta

Estimado Elvis, estoy enviandote las especificaciones tecnicas a tu correo 
Saludos.

----------

Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

----------


## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

envialas a mi correo electrónico que es leonardo12tlv@hotmail.com . Te lo vuelvo a escribir porque aún no me ha llegado ningún mensaje tuyo a mi bandeja de entrada . 
Espero tu respuesta Lic. José Bazán Abanto .

----------


## jjporta

Estimado Elvis, ya fue enviado a tu correo los requisitos y condiciones de compra para PALTA HASS Y FUERTE  
saludos

----------


## machazo

Estimados señores JJ PORTA SRL
Necesito que me envie  las especificaciones tecnicas para la venta de palta hass. Son un pequeño agricultor de la provinciade caravelí-Arequipa dispongo aprox. 20 Ton. de palta hass, ya esta  para cosechar. No poseo certificacion SENASA
Espero pronta rrespuesta. mi correo es wlumes@hotmail.com

----------


## jjporta

Estimado Señor, ya fue enviado a su correo los requisitos solicitados, quedo a la espera de seguir las conversaciones via telefonica. 
Saludos.

----------


## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

Ya me llegó  su mensaje a mi correo electrónico . Gracias .  
Estaré en contacto con usted .

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

JOSE: 
UN GUSTO SALUDARTE TENGO A TU DISPOSICION MANGO KENT, LIMON Y YUCA, TENEMOS UN FUNDO DE 18 HA UBICADO EN TAMBOGRANDE -PIURA, ESTAMOS INTERESADOS EN ASOCIARNOS CON DICHO SUPERMERCADO, SOMOS GENTE PROFESIONAL,SERIA Y HONESTA. SI TE ENCUENTRAS INTERESADO EN CONTAR CON NUESTROS PRODUCTOS TE DEJO MI CORREO PARA QUE ME PUEDAS MANDAR LAS ESPECIFICACIONES. MI COREO ES : mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.com. 
SALUDOS

----------


## jjporta

Estimado Sr. Valdiviezo, he enviado un informe detallado a su correo con todo lo que requiere. 
Espero vuestros comentarios y pronta comunicacion. 
Saludos.

----------


## Edgar Mendoza Rodriguez

Saludos  
Sr. Jose Bazan 
Soy el ingeniero agronomó Edgar Mendoza Rodriguez
Productor y Comercializador de frutas.
Mis productos son los sgtes:
- Paltas ( fuerte,hass, nalval, villacampa)
- Citricos
   • Naranja (washington navel)
   • Mandarinas (malvacea, w.murcott)
- Mango (edward, tommy athins, kent) 
Me encuentra en la zona de Irrigacion Santa Rosa, Sayán-Lima 
Mis telefonos: 
99362883 RPC
 5364655 domicilio
correo : edgar_mendoza_vip@hotmail.com 
saludos cordiales.

----------

sigifredo miñano

----------


## davidrosales.a

Buenos dias cuento 70 toneladas de palta variedad hass con certificado de campo de produccion (SENASA)   para la primera semana de abril ubicado en huaral calibres de 200 gramos hacia arriba ..

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Buenos dìas, estoy interesado en ser proveedor de Plaza Vea y de su proyecto de exportaciòn de paltos de la variedad hass y fuerte.  
Espero su respuesta.    
Atte.   
GENARO ABARCA GODOY
PRODUCIENDO PERU S.A.C.
Claro Empresa: 940 298861
Claro: 980 543914

----------


## segundo del rosario

> Estimados Sres: 
> Estamos en la busqueda de productores nuevos de varios productos frescos para comercializar a PLAZA VEA,  La forma de comercializar es la siguiente: 
> 1) Se Coteja con el productor las especificaciones tecnicas del producto
> 2) Se envia una muestra del producto a PLAZA VEA ( Trujilllo ) para analisis y visto bueno.
> 3) Una vez aprobada la muestra, se hace el pedido oficial al productor que constara de dos envios a la semana a PLAZA VEA ( Trujillo )
> 4) Los envios regulares son los jueves y sabados por semana (sujeto a variacion de dia segun ordene Plaza Vea )
> 5) La compra del producto es puesto en PLAZA VEA ( Trujillo ), salvo haya produccion cerca a Lima y se le da la ruta para que se envie a un PLAZA VEA en Lima.
> 6) El precio pactado sera precio de mercado del dia que se ajuste y sea competitivo con los precios que pague Plaza Vea.
> 7) El productor debe saber que Plaza Vea suma toda la produccion recibida de una semana , es decir : de Lunes a Sabado , la contabiliza y esta cancelando los miercoles y jueves de la siguiente semana.
> ...

 soy de sullana y quisiera vender limon acido que debo de hacer..mi correo es g.un.do@hotmail.com y mi facebook segundo manuel del rosario

----------


## Guimo Tacca

Hola Jose
A partir del mes de Noviembre 2014 voy disponer de SANDIA SANTA AMELIA. desde TACNA, si estas interesados enviar las condiciones. gtacca.c@gmail.com

----------

